# New Pics from what I've learned here :)



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

Brichardi pics:

















Ruziba's:

















German Blue Rams:

























Bolivian Rams:


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Your German Blue Ram's and Brichardi are so beautiful!


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you 
the amazing thing is, I didn't even have to "fix" any of the pics on the german blues, maybe its that hot pink gravel, lol
I love to lay in bed at night and watch the brichardi's, so relaxing


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

No joke, your pic of the brichardi made me have to get some, they were just ordered!

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?p=1673145#1673145


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> No joke, your pic of the brichardi made me have to get some, they were just ordered!


LOL, how funny!
I love my brichardi's, the way the interact with each other is amazing, one of the group was "naughty" so they have him banished from them, but he's slowly inching his way back in, is funny to watch


----------



## hiddenhighways (Jan 8, 2012)

wow...those g. rams are beautiful


----------

